# NYU Dramatic Writing MFA Fall 2017 (Acceptance, Rejection, Etc.)



## icygee (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's a thread for the DWers (a term I've decided to coin please run with it [also DW is NOT to be confused with Dangerous Woman, the iconic album Grammy nominated album released last year by singer songwriter Ariana Grande]). 

@Christopher Gooley you can now freak out in the comfort of our own place.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

Fucking finally LOL


----------



## Starksword (Mar 3, 2017)

Had a lovely interview today. Haven't come out with a strong sense of whether it was quite good enough or not though. I was wondering if anyone asked when we would hear back for final?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

Starksword said:


> Had a lovely interview today. Haven't come out with a strong sense of whether it was quite good enough or not though. I was wondering if anyone asked when we would hear back for final?



Who did you interview with?


----------



## turburr (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh man, I haven't received an interview notification yet. Is DW like UCLA where no interview = no acceptance?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 4, 2017)

turburr said:


> Oh man, I haven't received an interview notification yet. Is DW like UCLA where no interview = no acceptance?



I emailed Jame Felder and this is what he told me because I didn't get an interview either. I submitted for television writing and I am not sure if anyone got called from those.

"Keep in mind not all finalists are interviewed and vice-versa."


----------



## turburr (Mar 4, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I emailed Jame Felder and this is what he told me because I didn't get an interview either. I submitted for television writing and I am not sure if anyone got called from those.
> 
> "Keep in mind not all finalists are interviewed and vice-versa."



That's a helluva weight off my shoulders! Thank you!


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, just want to let you know that someone from the graduate admissions committee emailed me yesterday to set up an interview for Dramatic Writing, which we should have today. The correspondence has been pretty informal so far, it came from her personal email. I'll let you know how it all goes!


----------



## turburr (Mar 5, 2017)

I tried to get a good estimate of when we'd hear back, but it looks like NYU has been historically pretty sporadic. It looks like it'll probably be mid-march or so with how late interview notifications were.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 5, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> Hey everyone, just want to let you know that someone from the graduate admissions committee emailed me yesterday to set up an interview for Dramatic Writing, which we should have today. The correspondence has been pretty informal so far, it came from her personal email. I'll let you know how it all goes!



Who interviewed you and what kind of work did you submit?


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 6, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Who interviewed you and what kind of work did you submit?



I submitted a pilot and spec script for half-hour comedies. Interviewed by one of the dramatic writing professors. It was, admittedly, a bizarre situation. I got an extremely  informal email from her on Saturday (grammar mistakes, not from her university account, etc.) Then, we FaceTimed on Sunday for about 10 minutes. She asked me about where I live and work, and told me that she had read my writing samples. Then asked if I had any questions. After answering one question, she told me she had to go because she needed to hop onto another interview. Asked me if there was one thing I want her to remember about me, what is it. Then that was it. She was very warm and nice and seemed really interested in what I was saying, but the interview was SO short. I have no idea how to take it.  

I will say that it seems like this process is very decentralized. My guess is that the people on the graduate admissions committee were each given a long list of people to interview, probably by a certain deadline, and could do it in any way they pleased. She said she was trying to get all the interviews done by Monday, which I guess is why we talked on a Sunday. Maybe she was behind and just needed to get them all done? This is, of course, not to disrespect her at all. She was very nice and positive. Although, I wish I could have talked to her for a lot longer about the program.


----------



## icygee (Mar 7, 2017)

_Posting from the Columbia thread:_


Ashley said:


> Welp, I didn't get an interview with NYU and didn't get in! OH WELL! So, now I'm waiting on Columbia!


Did NYU email you? cc: @Ashley


----------



## Ashley (Mar 7, 2017)

icygee said:


> _Posting from the Columbia thread:_
> 
> Did NYU email you? cc: @Ashley


Yes! for the film studies


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 8, 2017)

Has anyone heard yet about acceptance into Dramatic Writing?


----------



## icygee (Mar 8, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Has anyone heard yet about acceptance into Dramatic Writing?


Yes, I've heard back I'm just keeping it to myself.




I haven't actually heard back I would share the details if I had just like I'm sure anyone else would.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 8, 2017)

icygee said:


> _Posting from the Columbia thread:_
> 
> Did NYU email you? cc: @Ashley


yup! yesterday


----------



## icygee (Mar 8, 2017)

Ashley said:


> yup! yesterday


Thank you for answering this question a second time. I appreciate your eagerness.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 8, 2017)

icygee said:


> Thank you for answering this question a second time. I appreciate your eagerness.


lol


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 8, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Has anyone heard yet about acceptance into Dramatic Writing?



Nothing yet


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 9, 2017)

NYU musical theatre writing just called me to find out how I'm doing. They also told me that Dramatic Writing reached out to them. My final interview is tomorrow for musical theatre. 

Basically which program I would be more interested in as well who would give me the most money.

So, if I get accepted to both I would have to choose.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> NYU musical theatre writing just called me to find out how I'm doing. They also told me that Dramatic Writing reached out to them. My final interview is tomorrow for musical theatre.
> 
> Basically which program I would be more interested in as well who would give me the most money.
> 
> So, if I get accepted to both I would have to choose.


YAY!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 15, 2017)

has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 15, 2017)

has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## icygee (Mar 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> has anyone heard anything yet?


No.


----------



## byisis (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope not a peep ever haha (applied as TV/Film writer but also have theatre background. Accepted by UCLA and USC too) so I guess is not good news?!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 16, 2017)

byisis said:


> Nope not a peep ever haha (applied as TV/Film writer but also have theatre background. Accepted by UCLA and USC too) so I guess is not good news?!



According to the spreadsheet nobody has heard a word yet


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 16, 2017)

I just called and they told me that no decisions have been made yet for the graduate students as of now


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 16, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I just called and they told me that no decisions have been made yet for the graduate students as of now



No decisions? What are they waiting for? Sigh. 
Did they give any indication about how long it might take? 
Thanks for calling them btw!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 16, 2017)

moni4liberty said:


> No decisions? What are they waiting for? Sigh.
> Did they give any indication about how long it might take?
> Thanks for calling them btw!



She was very nice but I called to check on the status of it but she just said she has no clue when they will be done. And also not everyone will have an interview.


----------



## icygee (Mar 16, 2017)

I see NYU decided to get real cute and throw a little shade.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 16, 2017)

Still nothing and I am checking my emails CONSTANTLY, hoping I get anything.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 17, 2017)

According to our spreadsheet someone got a call already


----------



## icygee (Mar 17, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> According to our spreadsheet someone got a call already


Spill the tea @essie (also congrats!!!)


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 17, 2017)

Just spoke to Admissions...

Got a very detailed break down..

1. THEY ARE VERY LATE EXTREMELY

So... they got 246 applications... 76 get passed on to read further. From that 76 they choose 24 who got in and 20 waitlisted. The rest won't get in. The department head will be letting admissions know on Monday who got in and who got waitlisted.

We should start hearing by Wednesday the earliest from admissions.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 18, 2017)

Admitted to dramatic writing. Got an email from the Chair asking for a Skype call. I'm at a place with bad internet, so he just told me of the acceptance via email.


----------



## barcabae1 (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been a little late, but I've also been accepted to dramatic writing. Got a phone call from the chair a few days ago and they said they'd be sending more info in the mail.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 21, 2017)

barcabae1 said:


> I've been a little late, but I've also been accepted to dramatic writing. Got a phone call from the chair a few days ago and they said they'd be sending more info in the mail.



Did you have an interview?


----------



## barcabae1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yup, around a week ago.


----------



## essie (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> Spill the tea @essie (also congrats!!!)



Ahhh I just saw this so all my info is basically useless at this point -- but thank you icygee!! I received a call from dept chair and, as mentioned previously, we should get a letter w/ more details (including stipends and whatnot) soonish.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

essie said:


> Ahhh I just saw this so all my info is basically useless at this point -- but thank you icygee!! I received a call from dept chair and, as mentioned previously, we should get a letter w/ more details (including stipends and whatnot) soonish.
> 
> Idk how much this could effect the timeliness of the decisions, but there's a bad blizzard in NYC -- could potentially be slowing down updates from NYU?


it's 51 degrees in NYC....or do you mean there is one coming up?!?!


----------



## essie (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> it's 51 degrees in NYC....or do you mean there is one coming up?!?!



whoops I must've heard the weather report wrong -- perhaps it was New York state or elsewhere in the northeast. will correct original so as not to confuse anyone else, thanks!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

essie said:


> whoops I must've heard the weather report wrong -- perhaps it was New York state or elsewhere in the northeast. will correct original so as not to confuse anyone else, thanks!


lolol np!


----------



## icygee (Mar 22, 2017)

essie said:


> whoops I must've heard the weather report wrong -- perhaps it was New York state or elsewhere in the northeast. will correct original so as not to confuse anyone else, thanks!


It's cold as ass today and there was a winter storm here. Schools were closed the other day, you didn't mishear.


----------



## essie (Mar 22, 2017)

icygee said:


> It's cold as ass today and there was a winter storm here. Schools were closed the other day, you didn't mishear.



lmao this has been a whirlwind. original point stands then -- weather could have slowed down updates from nyu. hang in there everyone!


----------



## moni4liberty (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey everyone! I just got an email to check my NYU decision status, and I have been waitlisted. It says "Movement on the wait list generally occurs between mid-May until the beginning of classes in September." Given that, I'll probably give up my place on it and commit to USC. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Starksword (Mar 23, 2017)

I've also been waitlisted! Heard about 4 hours ago. NYU is the only place I have applied for in the USA so this is my one shot as it were, trying to stay hopeful  I do wonder what the likelihood of acceptance is when sitting on the wait list and if it's first come, first serve?

I have been a total lurker but I'm so glad I found this forum, it's so helpful to know everyone is in the same boat. Congrats to everyone who has been accepted and hang in there for everyone waiting to hear! Hoping for the best for all of us!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 23, 2017)

I didn't get anything yet! I just found out that I got waitlisted to the musical theatre writing program at NYU


----------



## Starksword (Mar 24, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I didn't get anything yet! I just found out that I got waitlisted to the musical theatre writing program at NYU



That's wonderful, Christopher! Fingers and toes crossed for us. It's exciting to know there's a chance of acceptance but it's also a special kind of torture! Did you also just need to confirm you would like to be on the list and no more? Wish there was more I could do but I guess we just need to play the waiting game now.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 27, 2017)

I feel like final decisions should be released soon, because I've heard back from 2 of my schools already this is taking too long.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 28, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> I feel like final decisions should be released soon, because I've heard back from 2 of my schools already this is taking too long.



Called yesterday and they are VERY BEHIND... they said we will find out anytime between now and April 15th


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 28, 2017)

April 15?! *inserts Mr. Krabs meme* I would feel alot better if I had interviewed, but I didn't so I'll have to commit elsewhere before I hear back from them.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 29, 2017)

I received my rejection today, so congrats to those that got in!


----------



## Paraprosdokian (Mar 29, 2017)

Same here. Good luck everyone else and congrats!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 29, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> I received my rejection today, so congrats to those that got in!


Aww sorry


----------



## turburr (Apr 4, 2017)

I was also waitlisted. I'm going to give up my spot because I'm already committed.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

Was admitted, but won't be attending. It's UCLA or AFI for me.


----------



## LSmith55 (Mar 23, 2018)

Can anyone who got in mention the actual cost of tuition.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 23, 2019)

Attn 2017 NYUers! As you're coming to the end of your program....please be sure to review the school on our review system. It can be an anonymous review:









						NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing
					

The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing trains students in the three mediums of dramatic writing: theater, film and television.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks!


----------

